

Ask HN: Why is "Reform the PhD system or close it down" dead? - arethuza

I just logged in to add a comment on this thread to find out that it is dead - why has this happened?
======
owensmartin
For quick reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2474573>

~~~
arethuza
Thanks - I guess I should have added that link before.

Looks like I'm going to remain mystified as to why that thread was killed....
:-(

